# Any real knife episodes?



## Nemesis (May 28, 2006)

I've seen a lot of threads here about knifes, knife fighting systems, even one good article about the materials and design of a good self defense knife. I am sure that there are in here a lot of people very well versed in this weapon.

But how about real stories? Has anybody ever had the badluck of having to test their skills on the streets? 
What happened? What did you feel, both during the fight and after? What do think you did wrong or good in the fight? And what were the legal implications?


----------



## samurai69 (May 28, 2006)

This clip is worthy of a look (there are some graphic shots so watch with caution - maybe not safe for work) - i found it very imformative

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-8884586003342147853&q=martial+arts


----------



## Nemesis (May 28, 2006)

It is amazing that those cops didn't stand at such long distances.

The guy that had is back cut 3 or 4 times was a cop, i read the sory on another thread, he was trying to arest a guy "only armed with a knife".
It scary how such an accessible and low tech weapon can be so deadly!


----------



## ryangruhn (May 28, 2006)

It is my understanding that the next DBMA DVD will have some good stories.  Check out the trailers:

http://dogbrothersvideo.com/interfacetrailer.wmv

http://dogbrothersvideo.com/kniferumination.wmv

Gruhn


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (May 28, 2006)

Nice link Ryan!

Brian R. VanCise
www.instinctiveresponsetraining.com


----------



## MA-Caver (May 28, 2006)

Very educational indeed. It's a given (to me anyway) that officers need to already have their weapon drawn should the suspect not reveal both hands upon demand. That an officer should not even face a suspect alone, but sometimes do. 
But I do not believe that MA-defense against a knife is a myth. It was clear that the "defendant" (LEO and/or MA-ist) needs to be prepared for *any* eventuality; especially for concealed weapons. 
My own practice/training with a blade (as an attacker) is to never reveal the blade until moments before or moments after the strike/cuts. Often times I will let them move towards me rather go towards them. But regardless they won't see my blade until afterwards or just seconds before. 
Some may branish the blade in hopes of intimidating but it shows (to me) that they are not trained nor skilled in it's use. But it really doesn't take much to inflict a lot of damage even with a carelessly weilded blade.


----------



## Nemesis (May 30, 2006)

Check out this. It makes you think twice about beeing a good samaritan, doesn't it. It's a bit graphic.

http://www.youtube.com/results?search=knife%20fights&sort=relevance&page=3


----------



## Dark (Jun 2, 2006)

Nemesis said:
			
		

> But how about real stories? Has anybody ever had the badluck of having to test their skills on the streets?
> What happened? What did you feel, both during the fight and after? What do think you did wrong or good in the fight? And what were the legal implications?


 
   OK I used to over a drug dealer and under two crack addicts, bad times I know. Anyway, I ended up getting in a fight with this little (words that can't be used in this forum) and he emidiently wne tof a clinch , has bigger buddy picks up a broken chair leg and starts hitting me in the back.

   I thumbed the little punk in the eye and pulled my trusty box cutter, been carrying one since before 9-11. A quick slash across the punk's thigh dropped him, the bigger SOB was alittle more harder to hit with the club.
  So I ran into my apartment and called the cops, the bigger guy burst and I slashed him across the face.

  When the cops got thier they claimed I assaulted them over some drugs and that I came at them. The blood on my door facing which, I took pictures of backed my in-home-invasion story.

   I got my box cutter taken and a fine, they got 6 months probation.


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 3, 2006)

Check out this story. I used to know a couple of guys, and one night they went out for a few drinks. They didn't have a car so, when it was time, they walked home. They had to go through a little bad neighbourhound, unfortunnatly one of the local bad guy wannabes was there and decided to pick on them. They just wanted to go home so they walked away, bad move!!
The other stabbed one of them seven times in the back!! Either the guy who got hit was very lucky or the attacker was very good, no vital organs were hit. The attacker was never caught!


----------



## Dark (Jun 4, 2006)

It happens I always carry one of those 4 for a buck box cutters on me, and I'm ahppy to use it if I have to.


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 4, 2006)

So what is the solution? They have a blade, i get a bigger blade. They have a gun, i get a bigger gun.

These are sad days we are living in!


----------



## Dark (Jun 4, 2006)

Nemesis said:
			
		

> So what is the solution? They have a blade, i get a bigger blade. They have a gun, i get a bigger gun.
> 
> These are sad days we are living in!


 
    The solution is *USE* the blade or gun... It's sound horrible I know, but think of it this way who is more dangerous? A guy who talks about how he is going to mess you up? Or the guy who just walks up and punches you in the mouth? Who are they gonna be less likely to rob, they guy who says "I don't want no trouble." or "Please leave me/us alone." or guy who says "Look I have one to, wonna draw!"

     There are fundamanetal levels in agression and agression actions. I once had a guy threaten me and flashed a gun. A threat is the first sign of inaction, flashing a weapon but not drawing it is the second. In that the guy was looking for an easy target. I pointed out to him that a) guns are loud and long range weapons and that b) I could with all my Special Forces training and cut his lower intestines and strangle him with them before he got that gun into play. I partial bluff, I could have sliced him open real good but I'm not SF 

     A willing target and a unwilling target are the same, smaller prey for larger predators. Something alway true in nature except for two occasions, smaller predators who are backed into corners and have no recourse but to fight and wolverine which at the size of a beagle can chase off a Grizzely Bear.

     I once had a girl ask me how best to defend herself if attacked in a dark alley? I respond with stab the attacker without warning. Her response was but what if he has a gun? And my response was then stab him in the heart. And she kept saying but what if I get shot? My only reply was "but why were in a dark alley, alone?"

In short:
    If someone wants to harm you they will do it, all you can do is be ready to fight back as best you can and not worry about getting hurt buy hurting them. If you have a gun, use it. If you have a knife, use it. A small town in Kentucky was over flowing with crime. The town losed up the "citizen's arrest" laws and said anyone with a handgun could carry it in plain sight. Crime dropped 40% in the first month and violent crime 80% in the same month.


----------



## Stealth (Jun 4, 2006)

Dark said:
			
		

> The solution is *USE* the blade or gun...


 
Yup, I have  guns all over my place, and in each vehicle...  I hope I never have to use them, but it is better to have and not need than need and not have.


----------



## celtic_crippler (Jun 4, 2006)

Here's a little story of how the technique "Unleashing Petroleum" was created. LOL. 

Being a Martial Artists I realize that one of the most important principles of self defense is environmental awareness. Environmental awareness is defined basically as the ability to observe daily conditions and surroundings and make on the spot decisions to either avoid danger or take advantage of the opportunities offered. Applied, this principle could be something as simple as not walking through dark alleys by your self at night or it could apply to using a handy broom as a bo staff to fend off an attacker. But, like most people, I am subject to lapses in good judgment at times. 

In 2003 I was sent to Tucson, AZ by my employer for a few months to help establish a new office. I found myself thousands of miles from home in unfamiliar surroundings driving a rental car with the fuel gauge resting just above E. I came across a gas station, but hesitated to stop. It looked kind of run down and the area I was in was not exactly up scale if you know what I mean. The parking lot was littered with burger wrappers and beer cans.  Directly behind the filling station was a dilapidated wooden fence that was obviously put in place in a vain attempt to hide an even more dilapidated looking trailer park. The trailers visible from the road were the old 1950s silver bullet type covered sporadically by rust spots. Amazingly enough, one could tell that people still resided within those trailers. Normally I would not have stopped but being that I was almost out of gas and did not want to get lost; I decided to pull in. 

As I exited the vehicle I noticed the area was relatively quite. There didnt seem to be a lot of traffic nor did I observe anyone outside of the store. There was only one other vehicle in the parking lot and I assumed it must belong to the clerk inside. I was not surprised to find that the gas pump was not new enough to accept my debit card and resided myself to the fact that I would have to go in to pay. I removed the gas cap, flipped the pump on, and began fueling. 

Something caught my attention from the corner of my eye and I looked up from absently watching the gallons click off to see a slender man approaching from the sidewalk. His clothes looked worn and a bit dirty. He had the look of someone accustomed to working out doors which was not in any way strange or cause for suspicion, but what bothered me was the _way_ he walked. He seemed nervous. He was not directly focused on the direction in which he was walking but instead was constantly scanning his surroundings; as if he expected someone or something to ambush him. When he noticed me he seemed to hesitate then he altered his path towards my direction. My first thought was, Oh great, this guys going to come over here and ask me for money. 

As he came closer I noticed his right hand move behind his back and I thought, Oh crap, I think Im about to be robbed! My pulse started to race as did my mind. Images flashed through of scenario after scenario played out in the dojo in preparation of such an event. I remember thinking, If this guy pulls a gun on me from that range Im up the creek without the proverbial paddle. I realized that if he did pull a gun the only way I could effectively defend myself would be if he were in arms reach so I began to maneuver towards the steel pylon that supported the shelter above the gas pumps. If he was going to shoot me I wasnt about to give him a clear shot. As his hand reappeared I could see that he had not produced a pistol, but instead held a rather nasty looking knife.  

As he continued to close the gap between us he began yelling at me. His English was horrible and it was hard for me to understand him but his intent was very clear; he wanted my wallet. At this point I feel it necessary to interject that no ones life is worth a wallet. I believe that if all you need to do to survive a life or death situation is to give up your wallet, then you should do so. However, this case was a bit different. This occurred prior to the July 4th weekend. The previous weeks I had been working 10-14 hour days and I was ready for a break and some R&R. Im somewhat of a history buff and I knew that if I did not do anything else for myself while in Arizona, I was going to visit the historic city of Tombstone. It just so happened that prior to stopping at the gas station I had stopped by the bank and now had over $600.00 in my wallet to fund my trip and buy souvenirs and so forth. As you may imagine, I was not as willing to give up $600.00 as I may have been to give up $20.00 or $40.00. 

I tried to warn the fellow to leave me alone and encouraged him to go away but I failed to convince him. He continued to edge closer and closer to me and when he got just outside of arms length I realized I had to do something. Time seemed to stand still as images and memories from my Kenpo training flashed through my mind at what seemed like the speed of light. Without thinking I withdrew the gas nozzle from the tank of the rental car and unleashed a burst of gasoline into my attackers face. He screamed and dropped the knife as he brought his hands up to his burning eyes. As he did so his stance widened exposing his groin so I took advantage of that and executed a right lifting kick that seemed to pick him up off the ground about an inch or two. Upon kicking him in the groin his hands dropped down from his face and I remember thinking, This is almost like Thrusting Salute, and I actually planned on following up with a palm heel strike as called for in the technique. However, as I have been taught and also teach, techniques are not likely to be executed by-the-book in the streets due to unpredictable variables. In this case, my attacker turned away from me towards my left as he doubled over in pain from the kick which obscured the better targets I wanted for the palm heel strike; his nose or chin. Thankfully, there are other targets that can render effective results when struck properly and one presented itself. As he turned he exposed the side of his head so instead of using a palm heel strike I instead used a right hook punch connecting perfectly with the area directly behind his left ear. The moment my knuckles impacted to the rear of his jaw line he went limp and collapsed to the ground in a pool of spilled gasoline and it was over. 

It wasnt long before the police and ambulance arrived. Apparently, the store clerk had seen the man approaching me and called them upon seeing the knife. The police told me that it was common for illegal immigrants from Mexico to cross the border and then rob people in order to get American money. Im not sure what the clerk told the police but they were quite interested in how I disabled my attacker. Not that I minded telling them about the benefits of Kenpo, but I gathered from their enthusiasm that the clerk embellished quite a bit about what actions I actually took. But thats not really the funny part. The funny thing is as I stood there over him I thought, Thats it?! I couldnt believe how quickly it was over but more so than that I couldnt believe how easily my attacker was taken out. In the past I had played out scenarios in my mind as to how I thought I might deal with an attacker or attackers whether armed or unarmed. I spent hours practicing and hours training in the dojo honing the skills I would need to become a Black Belt in American Kenpo Karate and when I had the opportunity to showcase all my amazing skills I ended up basically using a Yellow Belt technique!


----------



## monkey (Jun 4, 2006)

Heres a differnat twist.My friend had his house brok into.The guy came in threw the sky light.When my friend was confronted with the knife by the guy.My friend broke his arm.Not  telling his was a brown belt. The guy took him to court - sued & won.The judge said (No restraint was used & no sign of dealy force was deplayed to merit such force).Funny how we cant protect our selvs.We dont know thier intent at that time.it may change later & be viewed as just a minor thret.


----------



## Stealth (Jun 4, 2006)

Dead men tell no stories.


----------



## monkey (Jun 4, 2006)

Oh but they do says (Quincy M.D. )odd little show.But for its time it was something to watch.


----------



## Dark (Jun 4, 2006)

Stealth said:
			
		

> Dead men tell no stories.


 
  You my friend have never watched CSI lol...


----------



## Stealth (Jun 5, 2006)

Dark said:
			
		

> You my friend have never watched CSI lol...


 
:lol:

Yeah, but if someone was truly trying to kill you and you defend yourself the evidence will show that...  And the they can't lie about what happened and try to sue you.  I hope I am never put into a situation like that, and would have a very hard time killing someone... Even if they were trying to harm me.


----------



## Knarfan (Jun 5, 2006)

MA-Caver said:
			
		

> Very educational indeed. It's a given (to me anyway) that officers need to already have their weapon drawn should the suspect not reveal both hands upon demand. That an officer should not even face a suspect alone, but sometimes do.
> But I do not believe that MA-defense against a knife is a myth. It was clear that the "defendant" (LEO and/or MA-ist) needs to be prepared for *any* eventuality; especially for concealed weapons.
> My own practice/training with a blade (as an attacker) is to never reveal the blade until moments before or moments after the strike/cuts. Often times I will let them move towards me rather go towards them. But regardless they won't see my blade until afterwards or just seconds before.
> Some may branish the blade in hopes of intimidating but it shows (to me) that they are not trained nor skilled in it's use. But it really doesn't take much to inflict a lot of damage even with a carelessly weilded blade.


 
I personally have trained with a good number of police officers in agressive knife tactics & although they probably have much more real life experiance than most of us, they still (in most cases) lack the proper edged weapon training, but, that can be said for most of us, even seasoned MA. Truth is, no matter how much training you have you still will have a difficult time dealing with a serious knife attack, but, I don't believe that defense against a knife is a myth,but, it is the most difficult thing to deal with, your going to get cut no matter how good you are but, there are ways, to minimize the damage (if running isn't an option) but, you have to make some serious choices, which may involve drawing your boxcutter,blade or whatever. The problem that I see is that most times people learn knife defense. IMHO, you have to find a way to turn the tables quickly & that usually means acting more aggressivly then most of us are used to. The problem is though, if you get seriously cut you probably are going to panic, I think that I would? Tuff to train for that kind of trauma. 
Good point about the officer drawing his weapon asap, there are ways that they can be more proactive instead of reactive.


----------



## Dark (Jun 5, 2006)

Stealth said:
			
		

> :lol:
> 
> Yeah, but if someone was truly trying to kill you and you defend yourself the evidence will show that... And the they can't lie about what happened and try to sue you. I hope I am never put into a situation like that, and would have a very hard time killing someone... Even if they were trying to harm me.


 
No I could do it but the cops wouldn't examine the evidence properly, that happens when get in fights with them in the court house lol.


----------



## James Patrick (Jun 6, 2006)

We've had a number of people associated with us who have been through real encounters where knives were presented.

One recent one was mentioned here: http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=33037

Scary stuff! 

James


----------



## Knarfan (Jun 6, 2006)

James Patrick said:
			
		

> We've had a number of people associated with us who have been through real encounters where knives were presented.
> 
> One recent one was mentioned here: http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=33037
> 
> ...


 
I didn't know this happened to Paul, I'm gald he's ok. This situation & the way that Paul handled it is kind of what I was getting at in my post, he turned the tables very quickly & he was not only ready to take the next step (drawing his firearm) but, he was prepared & in a good position to succeed, he was prepared & proactive. This is still a pretty scary situation & you always have to have some luck on your side (a loaded firearm helps to). Now think about if he didn't have the firearm, he would probably have had to deal with the other thug & possibly another edged weapon or some other deadly weapon (most people would have had trouble handling the first assailant?) & then consider the fact that most of us don't carry a loaded firearm (I don't) or a blade for that matter ( I carry 2 or 3 blades plus a small but, heavy projectile), it would have been alot worse for most people? I consider Paul at the top of the heap when it comes to dealing with this type of LT situation, he used a little knife defense with alot of potential offense, we can all learn alot from Paul.


----------



## tradrockrat (Jun 7, 2006)

I've got a few stories, but I'm only telling one - a cautionary tail of idiocy combined with youthful testosterone.

At around 20 years old, I got very involved in weapons training.  I really loved it.  Eventually, that led to the knife and I trained with gusto.  A friend of mine trained in a very different style, but also had some knife experience.  We took to sparring with short wooden dowels to practice our techniques.  One day at his house, we were sitting around goofing off and several non-practicing friends were around.  One of them joked that if he ever got into a fight with us he'd use his knife -  ha ha, right?  Well my buddy proceeded to tell him how wrong he was.  We were martial artists!  We can kick anyones butt!  (you all know where this is going)  So we decided to show them.  Just one problem - no dowels around but plenty of pocket knives.


Long story short, I have a beautifully matched set of knife scars across the back of 2 fingers on my right hand, and one on my left.  All happened at the same time.

Lesson?  Knives are sharp (there's afew more lessons in there if you look  )


----------



## redfang (Jun 29, 2006)

I did a training with reactionary gap. Same thing as in the video. Assailant armed with a knife attacks cop with holstered gun. The cops got sliced up good when the assailant was within ten feet. More often than not from 11-20 feet. Only beyond twenty feet were most of the cops able to draw and fire multiple rounds before the assailant reached them. One thing that was effective was the police officers using sideways movement as the assailant comes in to increase the gap. 

Knife wounds can be deceptive. I responded to a call where the victim had a small puncture wound in the shoulder blade area at the base of the neck. It didn't look big, but it was obviously deep. It turned out that it penetrated deep enough to collapse the lung. There was also damage to the esophagus. It nearly struck a major artery as well. Knives scare the crud out me.


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Jun 29, 2006)

Had a knife pulled at me at work (Sears) in the mid-1980's by a mentally disturbed person. Gave him what he wanted. My instinct at the time (of which I am more certain of now) was that I would have been cut to ribbons if I had fought back. He had the drop on me and was older (late thirties to mid-forties; I was nineteen) and had the intensity mental illnes can give some people. True, I held brown belts in two different arts at the time, but, thank goodness, I wasn't stupid.

I don't know what the deal is - most of my SD situations have been armed (the other person). Folks who just have to deal with haymakers are lucky!


----------



## Dark (Jun 29, 2006)

Jonathan Randall said:
			
		

> I don't know what the deal is - most of my SD situations have been armed (the other person). Folks who just have to deal with haymakers are lucky!


 
OOh you just met the "professionals" who stack the deck from get go... As opposed to the guys who talk allot or the guys who (think God are few) stab first and ask for things later...


----------



## Eviscerate (Jun 30, 2006)

My face was split open nicely by some sort of instrument at a concert about ten years ago. One minute was thinking pretty highly of myself, next minute warm blood was running into my eyes. Wasn't the end to that evening, by the time it was done i had a ambulance ride to the hospital and eight and a half hours of getting layer after layer of 330 stitches to my face. Cost a bundle too, haven't really 'wanted' to fight much since.


----------



## Eviscerate (Jun 30, 2006)

Eviscerate said:
			
		

> My face was split open nicely by some sort of instrument at a concert about ten years ago. One minute was thinking pretty highly of myself, next minute warm blood was running into my eyes. Wasn't the end to that evening, by the time it was done i had a ambulance ride to the hospital and eight and a half hours of getting layer after layer of 330 stitches to my face. Cost a bundle too, haven't really 'wanted' to fight much since.


 
Let me rephrase that, i have wanted to try my stuff out several times perhaps thats immature idk but i haven't wanted things to go the way they did that night


----------



## Cruentus (Jul 1, 2006)

Eviscerate said:
			
		

> My face was split open nicely by some sort of instrument at a concert about ten years ago. One minute was thinking pretty highly of myself, next minute warm blood was running into my eyes. Wasn't the end to that evening, by the time it was done i had a ambulance ride to the hospital and eight and a half hours of getting layer after layer of 330 stitches to my face. Cost a bundle too, haven't really 'wanted' to fight much since.


 
330? Dude, thats nuts. Not to be insensitive, but do you have any pics? Also, tell us the whole story.

Tragic circumstances can be put to good use by helping people learn from the experience; and this is something that we could definatily all learn from...

Thanks,

Paul


----------



## Eviscerate (Jul 1, 2006)

Tulisan said:
			
		

> 330? Dude, thats nuts. Not to be insensitive, but do you have any pics? Also, tell us the whole story.
> 
> Tragic circumstances can be put to good use by helping people learn from the experience; and this is something that we could definatily all learn from...
> 
> ...


 
I dont have a camera, i still wear the scars. Basically what went on was i kept getting in tussles with some local straight edge gang members who were jumping/sharking people. The last fight of the evening i nailed one of three that were facing me off in the nose and the other two jumped on me, we were seperated, i tried to run, got tripped, fell and got kicked in the face with steel toes till there was a pool of blood big enough for me to see my own reflection in it when my friends finally got to me and helped me up. A riot ensued, these guys had jumped a lot of people unfairly. However by then i was in the ambulance. It was at a slayer concert, since then ive lost my appetite for slayer completely. We had been fighting back and forth all night, i recall four distinct altercations, i was cut on the first one and recut on the second and fourth, the fourth was what really did me in. I guess if theres something useful that can be gleaned from this story for you guys from my perspective i would say this. After fight number one with anyone displace from your environment, don't hang around giving things a chance to build into something worse. Leave the area, immediately especially if you're in a contained environment like a concert. Also, for all the knife fighters, warm blood will distract you if you've never felt yourself bleed from an open wound, especially if its a deep wound.


----------



## Knarfan (Jul 3, 2006)

Eviscerate said:
			
		

> I dont have a camera, i still wear the scars. Basically what went on was i kept getting in tussles with some local straight edge gang members who were jumping/sharking people. The last fight of the evening i nailed one of three that were facing me off in the nose and the other two jumped on me, we were seperated, i tried to run, got tripped, fell and got kicked in the face with steel toes till there was a pool of blood big enough for me to see my own reflection in it when my friends finally got to me and helped me up. A riot ensued, these guys had jumped a lot of people unfairly. However by then i was in the ambulance. It was at a slayer concert, since then ive lost my appetite for slayer completely. We had been fighting back and forth all night, i recall four distinct altercations, i was cut on the first one and recut on the second and fourth, the fourth was what really did me in. I guess if theres something useful that can be gleaned from this story for you guys from my perspective i would say this. After fight number one with anyone displace from your environment, don't hang around giving things a chance to build into something worse. Leave the area, immediately especially if you're in a contained environment like a concert. Also, for all the knife fighters, warm blood will distract you if you've never felt yourself bleed from an open wound, especially if its a deep wound.


 
So how many stitches did you actually get? Lets see the pics of the scars. Why didn't they throw you out after the 1st, 2nd, 0r 3rd fight? (especially if there were edge weapons involved?) pretty bad security. BTW, I am glad that you lived to tell your story, you were lucky.


----------



## Eviscerate (Jul 4, 2006)

Knarfan said:
			
		

> So how many stitches did you actually get? Lets see the pics of the scars. Why didn't they throw you out after the 1st, 2nd, 0r 3rd fight? (especially if there were edge weapons involved?) pretty bad security. BTW, I am glad that you lived to tell your story, you were lucky.


 
330 stitches like i said... I don't own a camera... It was at a slayer concert dude, security was too busy worrying about their own sakes, do you understand what kind of a crowd slayer draws? security wouldnt even come into the building, they were positioned at the doors...Also like I said after I was beaten there was a full on riot. August 1996


----------



## Knarfan (Jul 4, 2006)

Eviscerate said:
			
		

> 330 stitches like i said... I don't own a camera... It was at a slayer concert dude, security was too busy worrying about their own sakes, do you understand what kind of a crowd slayer draws? security wouldnt even come into the building, they were positioned at the doors...Also like I said after I was beaten there was a full on riot. August 1996


 
Sounds like a bad seen. It must have been a tough time in your life. I'm glad you made it through. I think that SLAYER owes you a refund  . Seriously though, don't sweat the picture, it was just my morbid curiousity.


----------



## Marvin (Jul 6, 2006)

I think it is better not to dwell on the past, but there is still a lot of information going around that could get people killed. 
That being said...
I have had 2 encounters with a knife, the first one was in the Army, falling in for formation from a Sunday pass one guy in my platoon, who was drunk pulled his bayonett on me and started talking stuff. I can't remember why we had our gear out, but the long and short of it was I hit his knife a few times and then I him in the face with my e-tool (shovel).
The second time I was walking in to the bar where I managed security. Maybe you remember this incident Rich? 
This is the same place, BTW, that Rich Parsons got his nose broken working for me one night , fighting skinheads I believe? And it wasn't a rough place at all, it was always transients or non-regulars that caused trouble. Anyway..I walk around the corner to go in the bar, I feel a poke in my side like a punch and this tells me to give him my wallet. He had stabbed me in the side before he asked me for my money. I grabbed his wrist/hand and started punching him in the face, while trying to shake the knife out of his hand with my other hand.  Both times I was fixated on the knife. Looking back, both incidences could have been avoided if I had been more aware of my surroundings.


----------



## KOROHO (Jul 6, 2006)

Only 1 time did I have to take a knife away from someone.  But they were not attacking me.

I was in a restaurant/bar when a fight broke out not too far away, then they ended up almost immediately next to me.  On eguy got hit and staggered back.  As he regained his balance he pulled a knife and came stepping back in and stabbing towards where his opponent was. The other guy had already side stepped, I guess as soon as he saw the blade come out and before the step.  They were both drinking and I would say the guy with knife had more and his reflexes were slower.  The only problem here was that a waitress had come down the stairs carrying a tray and was obliviously stepping into the stab.  I can't really tell you what technqiue I did, probably some form of tekagami.  I know I reached for the hand and turned the wrist and perhaps hit him.  The end result was he was on the ground and his knife was in my hand.
What I did not know, until I got out to my car and went to put the key in the door, was that my hand was bleeding.  I must have intercepted the blade at first and then his hand pushed forward into mine.  I never felt the cut.  if I felt like explaining it, I probably would have got about 3-5 stitches.  But me and my buddy just took off.  I kept that knife as a souvenier of sorts for a number of years.


----------



## Shaolinwind (Jul 7, 2006)

Nemesis said:
			
		

> I've seen a lot of threads here about knifes, knife fighting systems, even one good article about the materials and design of a good self defense knife. I am sure that there are in here a lot of people very well versed in this weapon.
> 
> But how about real stories? Has anybody ever had the badluck of having to test their skills on the streets?
> What happened? What did you feel, both during the fight and after? What do think you did wrong or good in the fight? And what were the legal implications?


 
I was a chef for several years... If you've ever worked under an old German chef who was an apprentice at the age of 12, you've been attacked with a knife at least once, lol.  I personally prefer tongs or a good pot lid.  Use the lid to deflect blows, and attempt to grab a sleeve or his big ol' mustache with the tongs until he calms down.  Then he'll give you a beer and tell you a story about Germany in 1925.


----------



## Kensai (Jul 11, 2006)

monkey said:
			
		

> Heres a differnat twist.My friend had his house brok into.The guy came in threw the sky light.When my friend was confronted with the knife by the guy.My friend broke his arm.Not telling his was a brown belt. The guy took him to court - sued & won.The judge said (No restraint was used & no sign of dealy force was deplayed to merit such force).Funny how we cant protect our selvs.We dont know thier intent at that time.it may change later & be viewed as just a minor thret.


 
That's ridiculous. Utterly stupid. Some guy comes at you with a knife IN YOUR HOME, and one of the main weapons you have is surprise, and you're meant to tell him about being a MAtist? Stuff that. The law's an ***. Or rather, it is in the western world. Sheesh....

If possible, and the knife/bladed weapon is pulled in advance, what may be lying around in the environment that you could use to defend yourself. Just a thought.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Feb 25, 2008)

Marvin said:


> I think it is better not to dwell on the past, but there is still a lot of information going around that could get people killed.
> That being said...
> I have had 2 encounters with a knife, the first one was in the Army, falling in for formation from a Sunday pass one guy in my platoon, who was drunk pulled his bayonett on me and started talking stuff. I can't remember why we had our gear out, but the long and short of it was I hit his knife a few times and then I him in the face with my e-tool (shovel).
> The second time I was walking in to the bar where I managed security. Maybe you remember this incident Rich?
> This is the same place, BTW, that Rich Parsons got his nose broken working for me one night , fighting skinheads I believe? And it wasn't a rough place at all, it was always transients or non-regulars that caused trouble. Anyway..I walk around the corner to go in the bar, I feel a poke in my side like a punch and this tells me to give him my wallet. He had stabbed me in the side before he asked me for my money. I grabbed his wrist/hand and started punching him in the face, while trying to shake the knife out of his hand with my other hand.  Both times I was fixated on the knife. Looking back, both incidences could have been avoided if I had been more aware of my surroundings.



I remember the incident(s). 

I also remember the multiple opponents and the girls with the dogs on choke chains the guys still in the truck bed cheering them on and the two guys already knocked out on the ground and being kicked by steel toed boots. 

Note: My nose has always bent like that. He hit me in the eye so hard my right eye was looking at my nose. I closed it and continued to fight. I knew if I went down that I would be the one getting kicked. 

The hard part was explaining it to all those I worked with. Being an engineer and having an eye purple and yellow and black and green, and other colors in the rainbow and swollen shut.


----------



## Marvin (Feb 26, 2008)

Rich Parsons said:


> I remember the incident(s).
> 
> I also remember the multiple opponents and the girls with the dogs on choke chains the guys still in the truck bed cheering them on and the two guys already knocked out on the ground and being kicked by steel toed boots.
> 
> ...


 
Yeah, I had forgot about the dogs, that was a rough one. 

Ah good times... NOT!


----------



## Rich Parsons (Feb 26, 2008)

Marvin said:


> Yeah, I had forgot about the dogs, that was a rough one.
> 
> Ah good times... NOT!



There are certain things in my life I wish I could say have never happened.


----------

